# Las Vegas Bans Sleeping/Camping on sidewalks



## Hobo Corncob (Nov 8, 2019)

I wasn't quite sure which section to post this in. I figured this kind of info could be useful to some.

$1000 fine or 6 months in jail for sleeping on public streets.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...s-sleeping-camping-streets-sidewalks-n1078006


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Nov 8, 2019)

*Wow, should we be surprised? I lived in Las Vegas from January to September of 1987 on Paradise Rd. Near the airport.

What? $1,000 fine? Where's an unemployed homeless person going to get that $$$? 6 months in jail? I hope they have enough room!!! This is a crock of Bullsh*t!*


----------



## Hobo Corncob (Nov 8, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> try here



Sorry for the double post! 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Nov 8, 2019)

I think they had this on Fox this morning. Here in Redding they do not allow you to sleep on the sidewalks. They will fine you for Unlawfully Camping. 

I live outside the city limits between Redding and Anderson. To set up a tent in my yard I guess the county wants me to get a camping permit. My son wanted to camp in the back yard the summer of 2016. I didn't bother with any permits and they never bothered me afterwards.


----------



## Maki40 (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm in Vegas now and have seen multiple homeless people with shopping carts and all bent over the hood of a police car in cuffs the last week. Ive heard lots of homeless complaining about it. I've got a camp on the outskirts and out of view so I've had no problems. The weather is great though


----------



## WyldLyfe (Nov 8, 2019)

Maki40 said:


> I'm in Vegas now and have seen multiple homeless people with shopping carts and all bent over the hood of a police car in cuffs the last week. Ive heard lots of homeless complaining about it. I've got a camp on the outskirts and out of view so I've had no problems. The weather is great though



Say hidden brother, don't let the pigglets snort and sniff there way to you, when you hear the grunting in the night, duck outta der. ⛺🐖🐖


----------



## Deleted member 25988 (Nov 9, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *Wow, should we be surprised? I lived in Las Vegas from January to September of 1987 on Paradise Rd. Near the airport.
> 
> What? $1,000 fine? Where's an unemployed homeless person going to get that $$$? 6 months in jail? I hope they have enough room!!! This is a crock of Bullsh*t!*


The trick is to get you into jail. 

Cop gives you a ridiculous fine, then the next time you interact with an officer they throw you in jail for failing to pay the fine. 

One of the most chilling reasons for being sent back to prison is failure to pay a fine! The United States has the largest incarcerated population in the world, climbing from 600,000 to over 2 million in just a few decades. In some jurisdictions, about 20 percent of those serving time were incarcerated because they didn’t pay their criminal justice debts - such as a fine for sleeping on a sidewalk.


----------

